# Goldfish Eggs...?



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have a really weird question. I know goldfish are out of breeding season, but last night, I looked into my comet goldfish's bowl and noticed about a bazillion "bubbles" sticking to things. (Normally I am a live bearer person, so I'm used to gravid spots in guppies and little live fry). Some were big while others were tiny and some where white while others were clear. I went online and pictures and posts on other forums seemed to lead me to believe these were goldfish eggs. 
TheOldSalt helped me in a PM with a lot of my questions, but anyone else who has some info to offer would be considered amazing by me. I will soon be making them a little album so ya'll can see 'em.:fish:

Thanks bunches to anyone who replies! 

(PS, the reason this is not in the Hatchery forum is cuz it wudn't let me post there)


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm surprised the adults didn't eat them. Gold fish in a tank can spawn at any time because of the constant even temp. They don't know if it's summer or winter. Goldfish in a pond will go through a hibernation stage which tells them the difference between summer and winter. Now if you plan on keeping these fry you must take the adults out or they will surely eat the fry. They should hatch in two to three days. have fry foods ready for them. They are very tiny like glass slivers ( I need a magnifying glass to see mine)and need powdered foods or hatched BBS.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks,ill move my adults to a spare tank while i wait for the eggs to hatch, thanks for the help!!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

An album of them has been added, you can find it on my profile!:fish:


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

We might have a problem.... They have been eggs since the 26th of December and still nope have hatched. They are in separate bowls (4 of them) from the parents. I have a large incandescent lamp over them that has 4 bulbs. (Its a floor lamp that i bent so it hangs over them from about a foot away) Are they not hatching because they are cold?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I still don't think they're eggs. My goldfish had a habit of spitting out bubbles that looked like eggs. I'm not sure is all that I'm saying.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

It's more likely they aren't fertile. They should have hatched by now.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Either way...


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok. THanks, ive never done this before. I kinda wanna rule out the bubbles because they stick to plants and my fingers when i went to move the to a sePerate tank, but i left some(alot actually) in thee tank for several days so they are still in there, but it isvery possible that i have all females because most of their bodies are white. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe next time...


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I actually wasn't planning on having them, so I really didn't know what to do! It's probably for the better.

OFF TOPIC: What do you think of this little filter from a breeding tank( where momma guppy has her fry and the fry hang there, in my case) http://hlz.cc/Hd


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The holes look too large for it to actually hold onto anything it sucks in. It would make a good fry trap though! It looks like they'll be able to hide from Momma inside!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats a good idea! i didnt even think of that! I just bought 3 new tanks, a 3gal, a 5gal and an 8gal so im getting supplies:fish:!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

went to petco dad wouldnt let me get tank at least got fish


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

awesome! there is an awesome sale going on right now!


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, again with the asking of product thoughts. I will be using this heater, and have decided to use a Discard a filter, they stick to the wall. So, does this seem like a good heater for a small tank? http://hlz.cc/Kg


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That'll work nicely for a very small tank.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great, I'll go order it.


----------

